# Wanted: Complete Spares/Repairs Strida Mk 1 &/or Mk 3.x bits



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2010)

Specifically I'm after the Aluminium bottom bracket mountings of a Mk 1 (to fit to a Mk 3.2) but am equally happy to take a whole or partial Mk 1 bike provided these parts are included. Also looking for a Mk3.x plastic rear wheel in excellent condition and/or a pair of Mk 3.x wire wheels.

Someone, somewhere must have, or must know someone who has, an old no longer used or broken Mk 1 Strida in their shed surely? I'm sure I remember someone in here, or on cyclechat or in yacf, saying they had a pair!!

(also posted in ctc and yacf)


----------

